# Chappo To 4000 Posts



## raven19 (14/10/09)

Uncle Chap Chap...

Always there when we need him...

At least for the last 10 months.

It has been a phenomenal effort to approach 4000 posts. And I must admit there has been some gold in there.... (plus a bit of chaff... but not too much  )

Is this worthy of an Order of Australia? Linky

Or just an order of AHB....?

Your thoughts?

(I trust this is in an appropriate forum section)

...And Chappo, lets make #4000 a post to remember... I am expecting something big,... bigger than Sherman Mk 3...


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

I gunna waste stirring my mate Bum!

Chap Chap


----------



## Adamt (14/10/09)

What's the bet his character count is lower than PistolPatch's was after 10 months?


----------



## davewaldo (14/10/09)

WOW Chappo, thats an average of over 13 posts per day, everyday since you joined! Good effort!


----------



## winkle (14/10/09)

This thread is money for jam Chap Chap  .


----------



## Effect (14/10/09)

davewaldo said:


> WOW Chappo, thats an average of over 13 posts per day, everyday since you joined! Good effort!



14.58


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

Adamt said:


> What's the bet his character count is lower than PistolPatch's was after 10 months?




 I resemble that remark Adam


----------



## raven19 (14/10/09)

Adamt said:


> What's the bet his character count is lower than PistolPatch's was after 10 months?



Most of us newbies can't comment on that... including the man in question!


----------



## Cocko (14/10/09)

Is this an appreciation thread or another pull the piss one.. I am confused!

Either way, Cheers to the great man! :icon_cheers: 

Post count 4000 - threads posted on EVERY one, you do the math! 

Keep it up big fella!


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

Oh come on you *have* to pull the shitter out of me... It's the AHB law!

Look I'll start it for ya!

Do you hve a job Chappo? Or are you just a forum looser!


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> I gunna waste stirring my mate Bum!
> 
> Chap Chap



You've gotten one real bite ever out of me so I wish you nothing but the best of luck.

(Having said that, I think that bite might have been my 1000th? That's slightly odd, innit?)


----------



## manticle (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Do you hve a job Chappo? Or are you just a forum looser!




It's L-O-S-E-R.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

manticle said:


> It's L-O-S-E-R.



Speelinkz Nazi

Next you'll be pickin' up me grammar?







:lol: BTW M thanks for the beer. I'm saving for the case swap to share with a select few! :icon_cheers: You should be getting a return next week as promised!


----------



## Cocko (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Look I'll start it for ya!



Please don't post till you hit 4000!! HA!


----------



## manticle (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Speelinkz Nazi
> 
> Next you'll be pickin' up me grammar?



It's G-R-A-N-D-M-A and she's most displeased you left her talking to Gerald while you perused the new specialty beer secion at DM's. I couldn't possibly pick her up anyway. She's way too classy for the likes of me.

She also asked if you could bring her some bratwurst sausages as she has a hankering for the old country.


----------



## kevo (14/10/09)

No wonder the bloke's nearly at 4000 posts - you look away for a second and he's posted a half dozen more times!

:lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

manticle said:


> It's G-R-A-N-D-M-A and she's most displeased you left her talking to Gerald while you perused the new specialty beer secion at DM's. I couldn't possibly pick her up anyway. She's way too classy for the likes of me.
> 
> She also asked if you could bring her some bratwurst sausages as she has a hankering for the old country.



Latvian Liverwurst M! Get it right! Latvian...


----------



## Cocko (14/10/09)

manticle said:


> She's way too classy for the likes of me.



What, all of a sudden you live in a tree and have never worn shoes?

Ok, night.


----------



## lefty2446 (15/10/09)

Four to go mate, you had better think of something informative and insightful for 4 posts time.......

Bah, probably not :icon_vomit: 

Lefty


----------



## skippy (15/10/09)

empty vessels make the most noise


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/09)

skippy said:


> empty vessels make the most noise



Chappos not an empty vessel.......... he's full of shit. :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Chappos not an empty vessel.......... he's full of shit. :lol:



Classic....

TWO to go! Its like counting down new years eve!


----------



## Ecosse (15/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Classic....
> 
> TWO to go! Its like counting down new years eve!


Except we'll be counting down to 5000 next Tuesday


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/09)

skippy said:


> empty vessels make the most noise



Squeaky wheel gets the oil.

Now, what the hell you Chappo want to be oiled up for? Oh, never mind...


----------



## devo (15/10/09)

Xebeche


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Chappos not an empty vessel.......... he's full of shit. :lol:




Get a dirty big hairy sewer rat up ya!


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

Put that thing back in your pants Chappo!


----------



## Maple (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Get a dirty big hairy sewer rat up ya!


Way to make em count Chappo. [pressure]you better have a great entry for the 4K mark....looking forward to it, don't let us down [/pressure]


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/10/09)

Sitting on 3999, does this mean we can randomly bait Chap Chap as much as we want, lest he waste post 4000 reponding to one of the jibes????

Cheers SJ


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/10/09)

It hasn't been all wine and roses getting there though. I'd say the result of too much typing or...  

Warren -


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

The excitement is killing me


----------



## raven19 (15/10/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Sitting on 3999, does this mean we can randomly bait Chap Chap as much as we want, lest he waste post 4000 reponding to one of the jibes????
> 
> Cheers SJ



Absolutely SJ, I wouldn't have it any other way!

I am expecting something big...!


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

Steve said:


> The excitement is killing me



Await the deflation! :unsure:


----------



## brendo (15/10/09)

Maybe.... just maybe... ol' Chappo has finally run out of things to say... h34r:


----------



## Pollux (15/10/09)

Am I the only one who read "is an AO title appropriate?" as an Adults Only title??


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

brendo said:


> Maybe.... just maybe... ol' Chappo has finally run out of things to say... h34r:



Cats got his tongue!


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Cats got his tongue!



Nope, it's just jammed into an airlock! h34r: 

The silence is deafening!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Nope, it's just jammed into an airlock! h34r:
> The silence is deafening!!!
> Cheers SJ



Ahem, you mean kittenlock yes?


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

First one to bait him enough to post gets a long neck from all AHB members :lol:


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Here's where chappo calls himself out.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

I reckon Chappo has about 50 posts ready for when he finally cracks it.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/10/09)

I'd be tempted to suggest Chappo has run out of things to say/post, but that became pretty evident after about 100 posts!

Cheers SJ


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Chappos not an empty vessel.......... he's full of shit. :lol:



and just what, pray tell, is wrong with having a huge ego and being full of shit?  

stagga.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/10/09)

drunk_chappo said:


> h34r: Shealth Mode



Stealth mode indeed!!! Here he is revealed...







Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

Oh dear, Chappo sinks to a new low, rock bottom?

What's even more shameful is you made this character in March.

I'm staging an intervention before you end up vomiting between sips of sugar-fermented rocket fuel in a hot pink mankini in a dumpster in the K&K forums.


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Await the deflation! :unsure:



it just came


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

So now is the deflation? h34r:


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

Sensible Chappo said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> I won't be posting very often.



Thank **** for that........and tell your brother about it :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

Steve said:


> it just came



Look what he did to barbara!


----------



## Spartan 117 (15/10/09)

Chappo mate, do you actually brew beer!!!! 13 posts a day WTF. 

Good on ya mate, Thanks for all your valuable answers

Aaron


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

Spartan 117 said:


> Chappo mate, do you actually brew beer!!!! 13 posts a day WTF.
> 
> Good on ya mate, Thanks for all your valuable answers
> 
> Aaron



Yes, just serious for a moment, you have been a huge asset to the forum.
Many thanks, and keep posting as much as you like :beerbang: 

stagga.


----------



## muckey (15/10/09)

nah chappo *drinks* the beer

he has brew days so others can brew the beer so he's got time to keep up the post count


----------



## glaab (15/10/09)

well done, here's you booby prize

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WRYk0ecSkXc/Ss4W...600-h/BTO+8.jpg


----------



## raven19 (15/10/09)

Pollux said:


> Am I the only one who read "is an AO title appropriate?" as an Adults Only title??



Probably... I think I was aiming for an 'Order of Australia' or something... probably should have been OA!


----------



## MarkBastard (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> forum looser!



there's exercises you can do for that apparently


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Yeah, he knows. Does his post-ups every day.


----------



## skippy (15/10/09)

glaab said:


> well done, here's you booby prize
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WRYk0ecSkXc/Ss4W...600-h/BTO+8.jpg





mmm. i like booby prizes!


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

skippy said:


> mmm. i like booby prizes!



Probabaly would have been good to add a NSFW at the end of that one!


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/09)

glaab said:


> well done, here's you booby prize
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WRYk0ecSkXc/Ss4W...600-h/BTO+8.jpg


please sir, can i have some more? who is that. 
in the words of borat...its nice, very nice


edit: its borderline SFW. certainly safer than having a Ralph FHM or Maxium mag out on your desk


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> in the words of borat...its nice, very nice
> edit: its borderline SFW. certainly safer than having a Ralph FHM or Maxium mag out on your desk



What chap chap said to seduce Barbara
Brno: A bear ate all my clothes except for these condoms.

Yeah maxim and ralph dont have a place at work, a workmate felt the wrath of that. Cosmo is ok apparently, yeah even the sealed sex sections and spreads of men in their underwear. One thing i dont get, they are mens and womend lifestyle magazines. not penthouse.

Apparantly at my old work, to have pin up calendars and torn out pictures from magazines of footy players in their underwear covered in dirt is acceptable to have on the walls of a females desk.  Imagine doing the equivilant. Crap a friend of mine got told off for having a tattoo magazine!


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Hey Chappo, I reckon its time to change my avatar, to something like a kitty. 
What do you reckon

Edit: Hey, I just realised I have hit 1000.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

You've already got a pussy on there... *cough*


----------



## boingk (15/10/09)

Here it comes....


----------



## mckenry (15/10/09)

I have to duck out Chap Chap, so am sure to miss the big 4000th post.

I have to say congratulations on 4000 posts. I really enjoyed 1 of them.

Am I still on your hit-list? - yep, thought so.

Dont waste you 4000th replying to me - hahahahaha


----------



## jonocarroll (15/10/09)

> Officer of the Order of Australia (AO) for forum whoring of a high degree on AHB or to the internet at large.


???

And I thought giving someone a Nobel prize for 'what they intent to try to do someday' was cheapening a great honour.

Good on ya Chappo, I guess. It's a nice milestone. What's more amazing though is how you've managed to build up such an extensive cheer squad between posts.


----------



## sinkas (15/10/09)

This thread is indelible evidence this forum is in steady decline


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I think even the old diehards that never had much time for frivolity and don`t post much anymore will agree with that.
> C`mon Chappo..........5000 by Xmas.
> You can do it.
> 
> stagga.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Yeah. Bugger all this "community" bullshit. I want this place turned into a FAQ.


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

There ya go chap chap


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

There's always one who has to take a joke too far.


----------



## dpadden (15/10/09)

sinkas said:


> This thread is indelible evidence this forum is in steady decline


 :lol:


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Yep, that would be me bum, glad i could make your day h34r:


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

I don't know how you can live with yourself.

You're a monster.


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Cyber bully :angry:


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

Where is 4000 Dammit!


----------



## winkle (15/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Where is 4000 Dammit!



I'm guessing that he's writing a 4000 word posting to celebrate 
(He could just copy one of Pat's)


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

I`m afraid it`s looking ominous....very ominous indeed.
My first thoughts are he`s sat down, read a couple of hundred of those 3999 posts, and cut his wrists in the bath tub.

But that`s only my first thoughts.......my second thoughts are someone has.......oh bugger it, he`ll turn up sooner or later :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Maybe some bastard has actually made him go do some work?! h34r:


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

Holy hell, it's armageddon for AHB....

Neither Chappo nor BribieG appear on the user list.


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Holy hell, it's armageddon for AHB....
> 
> Neither Chappo nor BribieG appear on the user list.



One guy thats MIA is Bindi!


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> One guy thats MIA is Bindi!




And one girl POL


----------



## np1962 (15/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Holy hell, it's armageddon for AHB....
> 
> Neither Chappo nor BribieG appear on the user list.


Ears must've been burning... 2.57pm

Edit:- Central Summer Time


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

what happened to that woman Katie?

stagga.


----------



## Pennywise (15/10/09)

staggalee said:


> what happened to that woman Katie?
> 
> stagga.




I was thinking that too


----------



## randyrob (15/10/09)

the suspense must be killing him, his daily post count is dropping if he doesnt post by tomorrow i could drop as low as 14.54 !!!


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/09)

Katie is alive and well. she just doesnt sit around the AHB all day long *CM2 gets a mirror and has a hard look at himself*


----------



## scoundrel (15/10/09)

well he must have dropped dead or something, all well bury the dead they only stink up the living.

ill just head round to his place and pick up the shermanator, he would have wanted it that way *wipes tear*

can't wait to brew on my new rig :icon_drool2: , cheers chapp chapp  

if that doesn't wake the dead i don't know wat will...


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Katie is alive and well. she just doesnt sit around the AHB all day long *CM2 gets a mirror and has a hard look at himself*



The funniest thing I read on here for a while was when she announced to the forum {and the world},,,,"I`m only getting married to get laid". :lol: 
{her words, not mine}

stagga.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (15/10/09)

Im pathetic. Only 0.31 posts per day.


----------



## .DJ. (15/10/09)

who owns an angle grinder and knows where Chappo lives? Shermanator should be dismantled...

From "Chap Chap" to "Chop Chop"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/09)

Chappo is really Kerry-Anne Kenerly dressed in drag... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

Goddamit Chappo.........I have to go home soon. Please can you hang in there (or out in this instance) until about 5.15 ish? Im now completely and utterly beside myself with excitement. :icon_cheers:


----------



## .DJ. (15/10/09)

Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo... Chaaaaapppo...


----------



## kevo (15/10/09)

Maybe I was too hard on him about organising the GC brew day.

I'm sorry boys, I pushed him over the edge...


----------



## Kleiny (15/10/09)

Can somebody please go around to chappo's house i think he is dead.

3999 all day nearly 

something big is coming

the silence is deafening

its quiet a little too quiet

etc

Lots more lines

Come on post something


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

This reverse psychology thing is working out fantastically.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

bum said:


> This reverse psychology thing is working out fantastically.



Yeah, Chappo is being quiet but now there's 10 dickheads ranting and raving


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Yeah, Chappo is being quiet but now there's 10 dickheads ranting and raving



:lol: 

Yeah instead of just one major general dickhead... ME!

Meh? 4000 didn't feel as good good as the other 3999. I might have to start the count again? 

Keep up the good work lads your the reason why I post sooo damn much! :icon_cheers:


----------



## kook (15/10/09)

Topic re-opened. Duplicate accounts suspended, additional duplicate accounts will result in suspension (of your account) until an admin can look at it.

Read the rules guys:

The use of multiple ID's will result in all accounts and your membership being terminated.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/10/09)

kook said:


> Topic re-opened. Duplicate accounts suspended, additional duplicate accounts will result in suspension (of your account) until an admin can look at it.
> 
> Read the rules guys:
> 
> The use of multiple ID's will result in all accounts and your membership being terminated.



bit of a party-poop for something that could have maybe be said via PM...... nothing here was malicious......

'grats chappo.


----------



## randyrob (15/10/09)

Only AHB could have 100 posts with nothing to do with beer / brewing!


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

randyrob said:


> Only AHB could have 100 posts with nothing to do with beer / brewing!



Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

What do I win for baiting him out of his 3999 lull?


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

More of the drugs you're on. You get the assist at best.


----------



## staggalee (15/10/09)

bum said:


> More of the drugs you're on. You get the assist at best.



agree with that.

stagga.


----------



## BennyBrewster (15/10/09)

Gregor said:


> Im pathetic. Only 0.31 posts per day.



I'm 0.15 hah


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/09)

there we go go chappo, 5:19pm. 3 hrs from the time i said someone would mention it


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> there we go go chappo, 5:19pm. 3 hrs from the time i said someone would mention it



:lol: 

Very very true CM2 :icon_cheers: You is da man!

h34r: FFS thou everyone knows drunk_chappo is my bipolar alter ego! Very sad they terminated him


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Very very true CM2 :icon_cheers: You is da man!
> 
> h34r: FFS thou everyone knows drunk_chappo is my bipolar alter ego! Very sad they terminated him



"THEY" missed one of his posts though. You can go back and remember the good time (singular) whenever you're feeling wistful.

[EDIT: edited]


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Very sad they terminated him



We can only handle one Chap Chap. :beer:


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

And no PM's about me changing my avatar. The man has mellowed

Good to see you back Chap :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

He probably doesn't recognise you.


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Whats your problem dickhead


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

Mantis said:


> And no PM's about me changing my avatar. The man has mellowed
> 
> Good to see you back Chap :icon_chickcheers:




Mantis you have 1hr to change back to Miss "Let look whats on the bottom shelf of the fridge"! Don't make me harass youb like last time. Cause you know I will!


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

bum said:


> He probably doesn't recognise you.



Behave Bum you know your not allowed an opinion! Geez! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Mantis said:


> Whats your problem dickhead



Whoa!


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Behave Bum you know your not allowed an opinion! Geez! :icon_cheers:



No shit.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/09)

Mantis said:


> And no PM's about me changing my avatar. The man has mellowed
> 
> Good to see you back Chap :icon_chickcheers:



Not happy Mantis. Your new avatar bites arse...... I'


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Mantis you have 1hr to change back to Miss "Let look whats on the bottom shelf of the fridge"! Don't make me harass youb like last time. Cause you know I will!




Shit, I have formatted this laptop a few times since then and have lost the pic 

h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

Mantis said:


> Shit, I have formatted this laptop a few times since then and have lost the pic
> 
> h34r:




WTF!!! I'm telling ya there's no end to my ability to annoy people. I have black belt in being really annoying you know?


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Sigh
I'll go look then


----------



## paulwolf350 (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> WTF!!! I'm telling ya there's no end to my ability to annoy people. I have black belt in being really annoying you know?



4000 posts, thats a lot of work
cool man, rock on :super: :super: 


Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

Geezus man!

Here's one to tide us over!


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/09)

Mantis said:


> Sigh
> I'll go look then



A quick search with my freind google is this it.....


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

Phew!


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Now I am worn out. I'll leave manny there for the moment  Before this thread gets deleted completely


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

Mantis said:


> Now I am worn out. I'll leave manny there for the moment



Drama queen


----------



## Mantis (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Drama queen




It appears that you are not the only one who likes her 
So by popular demand

:icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Phew!




OMG...the beers have been Photoshoped...


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (15/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Phew!



Is that whipped cream in the door?? Awesome, a fridge full of beers, a hot chick and whipped cream ... :icon_drool2:


----------



## raven19 (15/10/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Is that whipped cream in the door?? Awesome, a fridge full of beers, a hot chick and whipped cream ... :icon_drool2:



I would have never spotted that in a million years.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

I'll whip my own cream, thank you very much.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (15/10/09)

Hahahah, well I went from her butt cleavage to her left nipple and caught something in the corner of my view that wasn't a hot arse, a hard nipple or a cold beer


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Mantis said:


> It appears that you are not the only one who likes her
> So by popular demand
> 
> :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:



So everyone else is cool but I'm a dickhead.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (15/10/09)

I just found her sister


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> I just found her sister




ROFL! Is that the hello boys?


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

Not long till Butters clocks up the 4000 either, top work lads.


----------



## Fourstar (16/10/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! Is that the hello boys?



I'd love to see her try and continue to balance that past all of the lego on the floor! :beerbang:


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

i see the thread has been re-opened. it was locked off last night.


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

It was temporarily closed to clean up Chappo's multiple account naughtiness (presumably).


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Adamt said:


> It was temporarily closed to clean up Chappo's multiple account naughtiness (presumably).



Half of it is still there.

And how come Jase/Renegade was never pulled up/had his account deleted?


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

I think his old account was frozen/inactivated.


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Ahhh. My apologies.


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

Actually, I'm only speculating that was the case but I'll still accept your apology for a future indiscretion towards me, should it ever occur.


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

The chances of that happening seem pretty remote to me, moron.

(Shit! Wasted it already.)


----------



## bradsbrew (16/10/09)

bum said:


> So everyone else is cool but I'm a dickhead.



Finally Bum makes a statement I agree with. ^_^


----------



## np1962 (18/11/09)

So where is the hype leading up to buttersd70's 4000th post? h34r: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

I didn't get fanfare either.

Probably because I did it over 4 years.


----------



## buttersd70 (18/11/09)

NigeP62 said:


> So where is the hype leading up to buttersd70's 4000th post?



Only one more to go.  :lol:


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

I hear from the Queenslanders that you are a homosexual.

How do you respond to these allegations?


----------



## np1962 (18/11/09)

Stupid me!
Should of known there would be a troll lurking. :icon_cheers:

Edit: Posts that this referred to have been removed by said troll.


----------



## Maple (18/11/09)

hey butters, ya'll comin to the mexi-swap?


----------



## raven19 (18/11/09)

Adamt said:


> I hear from the Queenslanders that you are a homosexual.
> 
> How do you respond to these allegations?



That is harsh mate.  

We gnomes lead a peaceful existance mainly....  :lol:


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

Hehehhee I was trying to bait Butters into a premature 4000th post.

It worked for Chappo!


----------



## bum (18/11/09)

The problem is that you didn't get to re-word my exact same bait this time.


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

Pshhhhh I tweaked it.


----------

